
YC is now a FreeBSD donor (FreeBSD powers HN) - yourabi
https://twitter.com/sama/status/529337083635048448
======
yourabi
You can donate to the FreeBSD Foundation here:
[https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/donate/](https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/donate/)

Help fund an open-source OS that is foundational in a lot of infrastructure
and get a nice tax write-off!

